# John C. Nuebling "Leader"



## jd56 (Oct 11, 2013)

*John G. Nuebling "Leader"*

Has anyone have any idea on this frame?
Picked this up today and would like to know what era we are talking about.










Picked this up too....no head badge but, possibly a Schwinn Roadster?
Help is appreciated. Before I decide to sell them.


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 11, 2013)

Photo's ???


----------



## jd56 (Oct 11, 2013)

had to edit with my phone, sorry.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 11, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Has anyone have any idea on this frame?
> Picked this up today and would like to know what era we are talking about.
> 
> 
> ...




Is that a Fauber bottom bracket set on the first frame?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 11, 2013)

If the fauber has threaded cups and notched out cutouts in the BB then possibly...you tell me.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2013)

Any information on these is greatly appreciated.
 Not an era I'm knowledgeable about.
School me people!!!! Please

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 12, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Any information on these is greatly appreciated.
> Not an era I'm knowledgeable about.
> School me people!!!! Please
> 
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Dean.
 Chainring is different though. Maybe sqrly can decipher the year. I'm having trouble finding the serial number, not that it would do any good as the "Nuebling" bikes has no archived information or even a post here on the Cabe. I doubt seriously I am the first.

JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqrly (Oct 12, 2013)

That is a Fauber crank and sprocket. (I'd love to have it)  Seems to be an earlier design.  For practical purposes I say 1895-1905ish.  The BB cups should be threaded if I remember correctly.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Threaded BB cups*



sqrly said:


> That is a Fauber crank and sprocket. (I'd love to have it)  Seems to be an earlier design.  For practical purposes I say 1895-1905ish.  The BB cups should be threaded if I remember correctly.




Yeah the cups are threaded. It might be for sale at some point. Doubt it would do me any good on the wall, given it has a frame to go with it, but parts I would imagine would be difficult to find. Especially since I am not sure what I need to complete the bike.
Actually after looking at all I have for this bike it could only need a few things. The bags of parts haven't been gone through yet.

Not my era of expertise (then again nothing is). If I could find out more on the bike then value would be forthcoming.

But, in short I couldn't pass it up....the wife says I should have though.
But, it was in the package deal on yesterdays pick....that's how it goes right? grab all you can at the moment and sort it all out later.


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 12, 2013)

On the possible "Schwinn roadster", could you post a front and back shot of the sprocket and crank, and is it a two piece or one piece crank?

Thanks


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2013)

Front and back. 2 piece crank on what may be the Schwinn Roadster crank
And the frames serial number. Doesn't appear to be a Schwinn number...but, too early for my serial lists.















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 12, 2013)

Until I saw the close up and found out it was a 2 piece crank, I was leaning toward the Napoleon, but now I have to say, I'm stumped.

View attachment 117308


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2013)

Me too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 12, 2013)

May I stir the pot and say, I dont believe the threaded bb cups are Fauber...
10 mins later...
Never mind.  I re read an email.  The threaded bb cups with the bb cutouts are exclusive to Great Western frames.  Great Western owned Fauber from 1905 on.  This design was used through the teens... So I was told.
Maybe this helps identify your frame.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2013)

Please stir away. I will try a threaded fit in a while to confirm as well. It's possible these parts don't even go with this frame but, the seller told ne they were.
I don't know jack about Fauber cranks much less this era....well maybe a few things but, only enough to make me look stupid. 
When in doubt ask, right?


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 12, 2013)

The STAR ring is a Fauber. Not very common.   I rather like the single-plate fork .. could use it IF IT WERE TO BECOME AVAILABLE ... FIFTY DOLLARS + postage.

Thank you .... patric cafaro


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 12, 2013)

The 1896 Fauber bottom bracket set has eccentric adjustment and is very rare.
I have been looking for one, if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## JChapoton (Oct 12, 2013)

1896..............................................................


----------



## CrownKing (Oct 13, 2013)

*Non-Stamped Fauber*

hey guys! Hey Patric!..I don't get on here very often but I thought I'd interrupt the thread The star sprocket is indeed one of the more rare designs by Fauber. This is a contracted bike, meaning the crank/sprocket is probably not stamped Fauber(and indeed it is not). Great Western is the ONLY factory that made frames to accept these threaded cups....many distributors/jobbers and "manufacturers"(assemblers) ordered these frames and bottom-brackets. Great Western was one of the first companies to prevent dilution of their brand by eliminating details on their contract work. Thus, no stampings on most contracted work. Exceptions were $paid$ for(Mead,Gendron, etc)...want more info.....buy the book! Schwinn made this a common practice in the 1940-1960's with their satellite bikes.

This crank assembly has desirability. These are unstamped Fauber parts, and the star sprocket is extremely uncommon. (please note the slotted guide for crank in sprocket instead of a round pin/close-up below)The majority of the star sprockets were used in the early 1900's...and this one was probably one of the last..closer to 1912-1915. This frame/fork and crankset is like a pencil and sharpener; one does not make sense without the other.

..I am looking for a Tangent/Perfect Fauber sprocket if anyone has one layin' around...


----------



## jd56 (Oct 14, 2013)

Richard, thanks for the info on the crankset. I think it is cool this has a rare and hard to find chainring. The thread design is one I had never seen before. There has been much interest in this bike and this crank and do appreciate the education.
This is to be listed for sale as is a number of others that I picked up this past week. Interest in the bike as a whole has been peaked since the fauber (not stamped) identification. It only make sense to keep the crank set with the frame. Given the frame has the exclusive thread design its completeness is the only solution.
This bike will have all the hard to find parts included. Needing only the easier to find parts to make this a complete bike.
Please email me if there is interest. $350 shipped....*Sale PENDING*

Just don't have room for all of them.

Again thanks to everyone for their input and wealth of knowledge. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommydale1950 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Fauber crank and chainring*

Here is a picture of the Fauber crank and ring I have . It is not marked Fauber but it has stamp that says SPECIAL on it . I got it with some toc parts this past summer.I cant tell from pictures of yours whether it is the same ...Tom


----------



## jd56 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sale is no longer pending.

Guys this chainring alone is very rare but with all the added parts and a few missing easier ones this can be brought back to riding condition.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Moving to the "Fore sale" section*

Didn't realize it but, I never followed Cabe's For Sale protocol on this one. But, then again I was looking for info so, I guess it does belong here. 
Still if anyone is interested it's being moved to the For Sale section...But, there is some great input about the bike and crank here. thanks to everybody for the schooling.

JD


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 2, 2014)

*crownking*

this is the thread ..Tom


----------



## CrownKing (Feb 2, 2014)

*Fauber "Swiss Star" sprocket(my nickname)*

Hi Tom! finally figured this out! It is a nice sprocket/crankset. It is missing the all-important threaded bearing cups that screw in the bottom bracket. Not very many loose cups turn up anywhere...usually they come with the crankset, or are already in frames. It may be some time before you find them. Best bet is, if this is the crankset you really want to use, then look for a donor BB/frame.

This crankset could be adapted to a larger BB, but it's not a piece of cake. Bearings must be right-on if you want to ride it at all. Otherwise, for display just jam it in there! LOL! 

I haven't done it, and I don't really want to try. Remember, everyone else's BBs were larger in diameter. A true Fauber BB setup was the smallest out there, thus the cutouts for crankset removal.

If this is 4sale as-is, I might be interested. I do not have the extra cups either, so I would be stealing from another bike. I'm not really in a position to do that right now, so it would be hanging on a nail! 

I hope this info helps.==Richard


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 2, 2014)

Is Tangent/Perfect a type of Fauber sprocket? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

The Leader now in Australia


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Now i own this bicycle in Australia, im still very interested in finding out if there are any more early 1908/10  John G Nuebling bicycles still in circulation..

Thank you


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Side view


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

If anyone has any information on this particular bicycle THE LEADER, or the man Mr John G Nuebling i would be extremely interested to hear...

This bicycle is now in the Mid North of South Australia,   Australia.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 9, 2020)

1901-1908 references to Leader Bicycle by John G. Nuebling. Nuebling had a sporting goods store from at least 1901-1939. Started as the Globe Cycle Co. then became Nuebling and Tyson in 1901 then 1902 ad says just John G. Nuebling. All references below are from Reading Times newspaper in Reading PA. There are ads showing him selling Princeton, Racycle, Reading Standard, Indian and other makes in the nineteen teens and twenties.

January 4, 1901:




March 22, 1901:




April 11, 1901:




April 15, 1901:




April 21, 1902:




July 6, 1904:




June 2, 1908 (last ad found listing Leader


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> 1901-1908 references to Leader Bicycle by John G. Nuebling. Nuebling had a sporting goods store from at least 1901-1939. Started as the Globe Cycle Co. then became Nuebling and Tyson in 1901 then 1902 ad says just John G. Nuebling. All references below are from Reading Times newspaper in Reading PA. There are ads showing him selling Princeton, Racycle, Reading Standard, Indian and other makes in the nineteen teens and twenties.
> 
> January 4, 1901:
> View attachment 1208409
> ...





Thank you very much for taking the time to help me, I am very great full and much appreciate it     

I'm an information junkie, can't get enough information and history 

Thank you again     

Mark 
Sth Australia


----------

